# DFDS Absent from NEC



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

After much searching of the show guide, and in case of an error, the show itself, DFDS were nowhere to be found.
For many years, we and others have booked next year's crossings at this year's show and by paying up-front have secured very favourable rates.
Some stands were promoting special DFDS deals, but on closer examination the headline prices related to short cars and titchy caravans travelling at midnight on off-days, or very very small motorhomes.
I have just spent an hour on the DFDS website and the best fare I can get next year for a 3m x 7m motorhome is £150 ( or £190 amendable ) ! That is twice last year's price and three times the year before that.

The only explanation is that they simply do not want our business any more. Maybe they can fill their high-clearance decks with trucks day and night and we have become a nuisance ?

We have always used the Dunkerque route, but they are no cheaper going to Calais.

Has anyone worked any better quotations ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Could it possibly be because of new fuel sulphur emisions being introduced in January?....

http://www.ferrynews.co.uk/news/freight-ferry-rules-sulphur-emissions#sthash.NLJLJo5o.dpbs

Pete


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

But surely that would not justify doubling last year's fares.

The cynic in me says that instead of being satisfied with a pleasant and comfortable route from Dover to Dunkerque, they had to enter the Calais and south-channel markets which have cost them dear. Now they are having to claw back their losses.
Absence from a major leisure/travel show can only mean that the marketing budget has been slashed - which coupled with the price hikes are classic signs of financial weakness.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Absence from a major leisure/travel show can only mean that the marketing budget has been slashed - which coupled with the price hikes are classic signs of financial weakness.


I don't think they were at the February show this year either.

CSMA have also given up taking a stand.

Or perhaps that is the answer they ARE taking a stand - a stand against the cost of exhibiting.

I heard several exhibitors complaining about the cost.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

They are pulling out of everything except Dover-Calais/Dunkirk so it's not really worth their while attending the show. Their prices are very competitive (or there used to be) so they don't need to slash prices any further do they.

Shame they are contracting, as others have said its a green light for BF to hike their charges (which they will justify by claiming they have had to invest in a new low emissions LPG powered barge.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Gutted to, but with all the trouble at calais I think there may be some offers coming up. Chris


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

But, Ploddy, they are not competitive at £150 return.
You can get their crossings via the Caravan Club for £135 - so buying direct doesn't save you money, it actually costs you money ! How daft is that ?
P&O's website doesn't want to know today, so I can't compare their offer, but MyFerry is quoting £108.

Any other investigations in progress ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Brittany Ferries steers away from LNG Featured
Written by Clare Nicholls
Ferry operator Brittany Ferries has cancelled an LNG-powered newbuilding as well as plans to retrofit LNG engines to three of its fleet. Instead, the company is installing exhaust gas scrubbers on the trio of ships earmarked for LNG retrofit, which still represents an investment of €70-80M.

At the beginning of 2014, the company committed itself to an ecological transition plan in response to the stricter ECA limits coming into effect on 1 January 2015. However, it now believes the preconditions enabling the plan to be financially viable have not been met.

In an official statement the owner said: "Brittany Ferries has worked tirelessly over recent years to convince governments of the desperate need for a temporary exemption from the new rules, contained within the revised MARPOL Annex VI. However, with the January deadline fast approaching, it appears unlikely that such an exemption will be granted. This is despite Brittany Ferries' ambitious plan going above and beyond what is required by the new rules, thanks to its reliance on LNG, which exceeds requirements concerning emissions of sulphur, CO2, nitrous oxide and particulate emissions. The company is simply unable to bear the costs of the double penalty that would be incurred by this programme."

STX France, the yard which was to build the 210m LNG cruiseferry, responded to the news saying it understood the reasons for the decision but that at this time the market expects new and better solutions in gas propulsion. The contract was originally worth €270M and would have seen the ship delivered in late spring 2017.

Jean Marc Roué, Brittany Ferries' chairman commented, "It is impossible for us to commit to an ecological transition plan which requires such a high level of investment, when, due to the absence of a temporary exemption, we will also incur hefty additional annual costs amounting to tens of millions of euros, due to us being obliged to use diesel instead of heavy fuel oil until our ships have been converted.

"We have worked tirelessly for a temporary exemption but these efforts have sadly been in vain. Without it, the economic viability of our LNG programme is in jeopardy. It is my duty to protect the company and its staff at a time when the European ferry industry is confronting numerous challenges.

"All of our partners who have worked with us on this project have demonstrated the technical feasibility and the environmental benefits of this pioneering, futuristic technology. However I have taken the decision to suspend the LNG component of our ecological transition plan. It's a decision I take with much regret and disappointment."


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thursdayschild 

Sorry who are not competitive??

The whole point of my post was to say that you really need to do the maths and then decide what you want to save. Time or money.

I explained my thoughts and reasonings to encourage further debate. (I haven't looked at the costs for next years sailings, are you saying the Dover-Calais fare is now in the region of £150? If so it starts to make the tunnel look economically viable. Unless that is, like me you want to take a smart car on a trailer, they charge a bloody fortune for trailers!!!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Perhaps everyone has been on too low fares for so long they think it's going to last forever?

We don't go the Channel routes normally as the Discoveries both run on LPG, but the Mercedes will be OK next year.

Still prefer to go Harwich-Hook though, and we all like the boats and cabins, and it is an easy run from where we live.

For us to take the Mercedes and big trailer on Stena costs £454.00 return for three adults, cabins both ways and flexi-fare. That's for motorhome up to 10metres and trailer up to 8metres. 

By Eurotunnel Dover-Calais it is £330.00 return, but we have to get down there from Northants, and then back to Holland, so not such a big advantage and no driving break which I like to take.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Just an additional thought:

Stena 'limits' for motorhomes are quite 'loose', the two main ones for motorhomes are 6metre and 10metre, trailers are 4metre and 8metre.

The trailer is 6.5metre and the Mercedes 7.5m.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> Just an additional thought:
> 
> Stena 'limits' for motorhomes are quite 'loose', the two main ones for motorhomes are 6metre and 10metre, trailers are 4metre and 8metre.
> 
> ...


My Ferry Link only has one category 'Motorhome'. Do not know what they charge for trailers.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

MrPlodd

I think we are on different branches of the same tree.

My OP was an expression of surprise and disappointment that a long favoured ferry operator was no longer seeking the business generated at a major travel exhibition, and that the fares they were now quoting on their website had soared from £48 to £150 in just two years !
If I read it correctly, you then said they were competitive - which I queried because everyone else seems to be offering lower prices.

Teemyobs posting re Brittany Ferries may well apply to all operators.
There couldn't possibly be an "understanding" could there ?


----------

